

How Amazon Followed Google Into the World of Secret Servers - 127001brewer
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2012/11/amazon-google-secret-servers/

======
anilali
Wondering what is stopping the traditional players like Dell/HP to enter this
market? thinner margin?

